# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Reino Unido: calentamiento global potencia la transmisión del parásito de las abejas

## Polinizaciones

*Una investigación reciente señala que el calentamiento global está ayudando a la propagación de un parásito que está disminuyendo las poblaciones de abejas en todo el mundo.*La investigación compara el crecimiento de patógenos en las abejas que estaban infectadas tanto por Nosema ceranae,parásito exótico y por Nosema apis, parásito nativo.Mientras ambos parásitos inhiben el crecimiento de cada uno de ellos, la Nosema ceranae tiene un mayor impacto negativo en la Nosema apis.Myrsini Natsopoulou de la Universidad Martin Luther de Halle-Wittenberg, Alemania dice: Nuestros resultados revelan que el parásito exótico es mejor competidor que su pariente cercano original y su rápida distribución generalizada y los patrones de prevalencia en la naturaleza, también dependen de las condiciones climáticas.Mediante la integración de los efectos de la competencia y el clima en un simple modelo matemático, los investigadores fueron capaces de predecir la ocurrencia relativa de las dos especies de parásitos en la naturaleza.El co-autor del estudio, Robert Paxton de la Universidad Queen de Belfast, en Irlanda del Norte, añadió: Este parásito exótico es más susceptible al frío que su pariente nativo, posiblemente esto refleja su presunto origen en el este de Asia. A la vista del aumento de la temperatura global, nuestros resultados sugieren que aumentará en prevalencia y puede llevar a producir un aumento en la pérdida de las colonias de abejas en Gran Bretaña.Fuente: business-standard.com  Global warming aiding spread of honeybee-harming parasite   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: REINO UNIDO- LA IMPORTANCIA DE LA POLINIZACIÓN GLOBAL ESTA SUBESTIMADA Reino Unido: las abejas como bio-indicadores del medio ambiente Reino Unido: nuevo modelo computacional ayuda a comprender los múltiples factores que afectan a las abejas Calentamiento Global Calentamiento global: ¿qué puedo hacer?

----------

